# Newbie needs help...Please.



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

My 16yo daughter has informed me that, even though she has no interest in fishing from the boat or ice, she thinks she might like to try fly fishing. I have limited to no experience with the fly rod so I need some help. What size is good for beginners on the Au Sable. Cabelas is running a sale on an 8'6" 5 weight. Any and all tips or input would be greatly welcomed. I would really like to get her a taste of this...
Thanks in advance, CrashAxe


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I would not go with a super cheap setup...she will lose interest fast. Look into a T.F.O. signature series rod in a five weight 9' rod. With a decent reel BPS usually has combos made up for a good price. Go with a decent weight forward floating line... this is quality gear at a reasonable price... Nothing more frustrating than trying to learn flyfishing with cheap gear

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

It all depends on the species you're targetting. One determinant is obviosuly the size of the water, but even on a tiny creek you'll need a heavier weight if targetting steelhead or salmon


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 8, 2011)

I recently purchased a Fenwick 9' 8 wgt from Sierra Trading Post for $115


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

You should stop into Nordic Sports in East Tawas. They carry a large selection of TFO rods in all the series. They also have Redington packages at different price points. These people are always out fishing in your area. They know what you need, they can set you up, teach you to cast and can tell you where to go use the gear and get into some fish. The big box guys will never do this.


----------



## Jspey (Nov 12, 2011)

CrashAxe said:


> My 16yo daughter has informed me that, even though she has no interest in fishing from the boat or ice, she thinks she might like to try fly fishing. I have limited to no experience with the fly rod so I need some help. What size is good for beginners on the Au Sable. Cabelas is running a sale on an 8'6" 5 weight. Any and all tips or input would be greatly welcomed. I would really like to get her a taste of this...
> Thanks in advance, CrashAxe


Look at this way if that's what she likes, then that's perfect that set up will catch fish I the Ausable, the Rifle, where ever she fishes. Rods actions are kind of personal issue take her with you let her chose.

Hope this helps


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Give me an address, I have a spare St. Croix 4 piece 5 wt, and reel I'll send you if you just cover the shipping. Fish it this spring and if it looks like it is something she is going to stick with then do some shopping....if not just send it back.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

awesome 2paws!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Indeed....nice touch.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Heck of an offer two paws, good things happen to good people.


----------



## near0921 (Nov 22, 2011)

2paws

That is one of the nicest things I have heard in a long time - Not many people would go out of there way to help someone out looking for advice to get there kids into the sport......


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

2PawsRiver said:


> Give me an address, I have a spare St. Croix 4 piece 5 wt, and reel I'll send you if you just cover the shipping. Fish it this spring and if it looks like it is something she is going to stick with then do some shopping....if not just send it back.


 You are a true Michigan Sportsman. I need to discuss this with my daughter just a little further and try to gauge how serious she is. If I think it's worth trying, I will send you a PM and take you up on that offer. Thanks again,
CrashAxe


----------



## dtm4801 (Dec 19, 2005)

2Paws.............Speechless at your generosity & kindness!!

After you have a rod, do yourself (and her) a favor. This spring go out after bluegills; especially when they are on their beds. Any fly rod up to a 6 wt will work fine. Put a black gnat on (or any floating fly) and cast away. This way she can see the fish hit and understand reaction time. It is VERY addicting!! You can fish from a boat, dock, shore or in the water and just slaughter them. Nothing teaches better than hands on experience.

You are blessed to have a daughter who wants to try this with her dad. Hopefully, you will pick up a rod too and join her. It is very addicting!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Actually I'm just a true hillbilly flyfisherman.....that bought a few rods along the way until I wound up with a custom built 5/6 wt that I use for everything and the rest are just gathering dust........would be good to see them put to use.............just let me know.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats pretty damn cool of you 2paws.... We need more people in the world like you....


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

brookies101 said:


> Thats pretty damn cool of you 2paws.... We need more people in the world like you....


 The world would be a much better place if each of us could put a little of 2Paws attitude in our hearts. Thanks again Mark and everyone for the advice. I have the bonus of "the Gill hotspot" of Tawas Lake just a short drive from home. The pan fishing will be fun if she is serious about trying this.
CrashAxe


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

The panfishing will get her hooked for sure. Can't wait until my kids are big enough to go. Have Fun!


----------



## Northwoods Addict (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome 2 paws! Old AuSable fly shop in Grayling has used flyrods and reels that they sell quite reasonably. Especially to kids, she probably would even get a free casting lesson!


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

yes we need more twopaws.. around any ways if you do end out buying here one check these and tfo and echo rods.here is a link to the a5 and the gpx which are really good rods..same with the echo and tfo rods. any ways that was really nice of you twopaws....best of luck guys...

http://www.albrightflyfish.com/index.html


http://www.echoflyfishing.com/html/rod_category_details.php?category_id=4&page_id=16&product_type=1

me personally like the albright rods better to each there own....


----------

